# Mind Palace?



## DanSSwing (Jan 4, 2023)

As I plan to begin seminary in about a year, I wonder if anyone is aware of a recommended mind palace for studying the Bible?

For those not familiar with the concept of a "mind palace," it's basically a memory tool. Those of you who ever attended a "Walk Through the Bible" seminar will remember how the interactivity and motions helped you to remember Biblical events. This is sort of similar, and I've used it with much success in other areas. Basically, you become extremely familiar (especially visually) with a location, preferably a building and all of its rooms and furniture. You then use all of its elements as "hooks" on which to hang knowledge. As a very basic example, in a "Genesis" room, you could visualize a snake slithering out of a hole and on to a table with a fruit basket to remember the tempting of Eve. And as you move your line of sight within the room, you move to other "hooks" with other events/knowledge.

While it's possible to create a mind palace from any building, such as one's house or workplace or a museum, has anyone heard of a recommended location (even fictional) that lends itself well to remembering the Bible as opposed to just picking a building at random?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 4, 2023)

I know what you are talking about with mind palace but for me reading the Bible through and through suffices.


----------



## DanSSwing (Jan 4, 2023)

Polanus1561 said:


> I know what you are talking about with mind palace but for me reading the Bible through and through suffices.


I know what's in the Bible pretty well, but I want to get better in categorizing it by book and chapter.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 4, 2023)

Personally I don't really like memory systems. When I need to memorize something I just use anki cards. I have made and memorized 8800 cards since the start of 2021, and I doubt I would remember a house with 8800 objects. My actual house doesn't have half that, and I can never find anything. I just ask my wife where things are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 4, 2023)

DanSSwing said:


> I know what's in the Bible pretty well, but I want to get better in categorizing it by book and chapter.


I am not going to dissuade you but I would just add that knowing the narratival flow is more important than recalling the elements. Your system may work better for more 'abstract' chapters like Proverbs. You can also consider doing rough sermonic 3 point outlines for each chapter which gives you more use for your work (and also aid in memorizing). Your system also does not seem to help you understand say, Paul's flow of argument in Romans also.

Blessings.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 4, 2023)

That is an amazing tool that works very well. I guess it depends on exactly what you're trying to memorize, though. I don't think I could use it for memorizing scriptures, but it works very well for me to memorize sermon outline points. I also find that using acronyms helps me a lot too. I hope you have a good day!


----------



## alexanderjames (Jan 4, 2023)




----------

